# XPand und XTend Templates



## Gast2 (21. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch schon vordefinierte Templates, die man benutzen kann? z.B. für setter und getter Konvention, dass ein boolean ein "is" als prefix hat ansonsten ein "get" usw.?


----------



## Gast2 (21. Feb 2011)

Das hier sieht gut aus:

Templates (CJB) - Fornax-Platform - Confluence


----------



## Gast2 (25. Feb 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man in Xpand TaggedValues ausliest?


----------



## Gast2 (17. Mrz 2011)

Falls mal jemand braucht einfach den konkreten Typ angeben danach kann man einfach darauf zugreifen

```
«DEFINE myAttributeContent FOR MyDSL::MyAttribute»
   «this.taggedValueName»
«ENDDEFINE»
```


----------

